# [SOLVED] New Kernel - Stops at Switching to clocksource tsc

## Cruel

Hello guys,

today I tried to compile my first own kernel on my laptop (Acer Travelmate 5542g).

On the first time I booted into my new system I noticed that the boot procedure stocked

at the step "Switching to clocksource tsc". After some googling time I found out that this problem could

occur when the radeon drivers are not correctly installed. I checked that and on my opinion everything is fine.

Additionally, after 2 minutes stocking on this step, I get a stacktrace and the whole machine is blocked

only a hard reset is possible. I think I forgot something during the kernel configuration but I don't know what exactly.

Below you can find my hardware information, dmesg and .config.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge
> 
> 00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gf                                                     x port 0)
> ...

 

dmesg: http://pastebin.com/z3LwU4XS

.config: http://pastebin.com/nqZWxJXKLast edited by Cruel on Tue Aug 13, 2013 5:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TomWij

Please file the stack trace at https://bugs.gentoo.org such that we can track and look into this.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Cruel,

```
# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set
```

means that your /dev is empty so your devices cannot be found.

When you enable that in make menuconfig, you will see another option about mounting DEVTMPFS at boot.  Select that too.

While you are fixing your kernel, turn on 

```
# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set
```

as card readers need it.

Fix your kernel and try again.

----------

## Cruel

Thanks for the fast response!  :Smile: 

@NeddySeagoon

I tried your solution but it doesn't work. Still the same...

@TomWij

Do you know how or where I can get this stacktrace?

Because the system is completely blocked after this Stacktrace and I can't find it in the logs.

I took a picture of the stacktrace for you. I hope it's okay: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lw14syb01j8faxd/2013-08-10%2018.39.23.jpg

----------

## TomWij

"Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing ..." means it cannot find the init executable.

Some initial questions to help troubleshoot:

1. Are you using an initramfs / initrd / ... or not?

2. Can we see your grub menu config?

3. Is /sbin/init present on your system?

4. Is root=... specified correctly on the kernel command line?

5. In case of an initramfs / initrd / ... is init=... specified correctly as well?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Cruel,

Its very easy to make a mess of the kernel install.  Please use 

```
ls -l
```

to check the time/date on the following files:-

1. /usr/src/linux/.config  This file should be the oldest

2. /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage  This is the kernel file made from the .config, so should be newer.

You copied the bzImage file to /boot and probably renamed it too.

Use 

```
ls -l /boot
```

to check the file times there.

One kernel file should have the same time as bzImage above.

If you have two kernel files here, which one does grub load. The old one or the new one?

Edit grub.conf to load the new kernel if its loading the wrong one now.

----------

## Cruel

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Cruel,
> 
> Its very easy to make a mess of the kernel install.  Please use 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yeah I checked that several times too but it is definitively the right kernel. 

 *TomWij wrote:*   

> "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing ..." means it cannot find the init executable.
> 
> Some initial questions to help troubleshoot:
> 
> 1. Are you using an initramfs / initrd / ... or not?
> ...

 

1. No I'm not using initramfs nor initrd.

2. I'm not using grub. It's the first time I tried lilo. Here is the config:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> boot=/dev/sda             # Install LILO in the MBR
> 
> prompt                    # Give the user the chance to select another section
> ...

 

3. Yes, /sbin/init is present.

4. Yes it is. /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 are my windows partitions. /dev/sda3 is my root partition and /dev/sda4 is an extended

partition with 2 logical partitions included.

By the way, here is my fstab config:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda3		/boot		ext2		defaults,noatime	        0 2
> 
> /dev/sda5		/		ext4		noatime		0 1
> ...

 

----------

## TomWij

/dev/sda3 is your boot (/boot) partition, not your root (/) partition; therefore, you want to set /dev/sda5 instead of /dev/sda3 in the lilo config for the root parameter.

----------

## DawgG

i've had a similar problem and was able to solve it by leaving radeonfb outside of kernel; maybe that works for you:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7290158.html

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Cruel,

Every kernel update you must run /sbin/lilo if you forget, lilo loads the last kernel even though its no longer in the directory.

/sbin/lilo builds a block list that lilo blindly loads, hoping your kernel is there. lilo cannot read the filesystem at boot time, unlike grub.

----------

## Cruel

 *TomWij wrote:*   

> /dev/sda3 is your boot (/boot) partition, not your root (/) partition; therefore, you want to set /dev/sda5 instead of /dev/sda3 in the lilo config for the root parameter.

 

 :Embarassed:   now it works. Really stupid from me... sorry for the 	circumstances.

----------

